# Firefox 2.0b2 Theme/Extension Incompatibilities



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw that a new beta was out and was curious. I was turned off though by the prospect of having my extensions and themes incompatible. Then i found some links that help with this.

First realize taht the tools menu no longer shows themes and extensions separately. they are now both called add-ons. When you click on add-ons you will see tabs for both of themes and extensions.

Second I found this site that gives directions on how to use an extension called the Nighty Testing tools Extension. The directions work but the link inside does not. http://www.notjustcricket.com/2006/09/firefox_20_b2_make_all_your_ex.htm

To get things working download and install the beta. it can be found here http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-beta.html.

Then download and install the extension form this site http://users.blueprintit.co.uk/~dave/web/firefox/buildid/index.html.

It willl ask you to restart firefox and when you do take a look at the directions from the first site http://www.notjustcricket.com/2006/09/firefox_20_b2_make_all_your_ex.htm

After you follow it for themes and extensions restart Firefox again and you will be running all (or mostly all) of your old themes and extensions.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Now my scroll bars are gone in the beta and in the older version.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, Chief, but thanks for volunteering to be the DBSTalk test dummy for FireFox beta. :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm also using 2.0b2. I'm also using IE7 Beta 2.
Just a little bit ago I had Firefox crash for one of its few times ever. I've still got my scroll bars. When I first downloaded it there were some of the themes/extensions I use that were not compatible. I think they are all compatible again. It seems to be pretty stable, as opposed to IE7. Whenever it opens, or if a program tries to open it, it stops responding before fully loading, and I have to start it over again.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If you want to eliminate that annoying "Go Button" in Firefox try this http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=463668


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm still on IE6. Tell me Firefox will avoid the popups and adware hits. I would have jumped ship to Firefox but the reports you all keep making is that it is too buggy to depend on. I need a serious browser but the latest spyware attacks are driving me nuts! If this keeps up , I'll buy a Mac to surf the web. But by the time I do that, Macs will probably be targeted. My bad luck I suppose.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well then give 1.5 a try and don't jump on Beta code Don. I am a big Firefox fan and find 1.5 very reliable. It is my primary browser. 

Since FF is just an app rather than like IE that is weaved into the OS, just give it an install and try it for a week. If you don't like it you can always go back. 

Coping is the ultimate in flatery.. From my 30 minutes with IE7... If you look at IE7 you think you were running Firefox.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ron - what's your experience with popups and adware with Firefox?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rarely see them though I have some link saying Adblock in the bottom (Might be an extension) and that one has a lot of stuff so it does seem to be catching things. I might surf different places than you, but I right now I am feeling no pain on the pop up /adware area at all. Not sure if it is my surfying habits or FF, but I am happy.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Right now I am running IE7 and the latest Firefox Beta at home. Firefox just updated again last night, and I'm in my office right now so I'm not sure what the number was. I noticed that the latest Firefox beta was hanging up more than previously, but still not nearly as often as IE7, which almost always needs at least two and sometimes three attempts to open.

I have various popup blocker plugins, so I'm not sure exactly which is doing the job in Firefox, but IE7 still allows more popups and popunders than FF. With the latest update some of my plugins aren't compatible yet, but they normally only take a few days to catch up. I do like the ready ability of extensions and plugins for FF. It makes it very easy to add tools that will benefit the way you use a browser, without a lot of crap you don't need and wouldn't use.

The non beta FF is very stable. Don't be scared off by the comments in this thread. The comments in this thread deal only with the beta version.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> I'm still on IE6. Tell me Firefox will avoid the popups and adware hits. I would have jumped ship to Firefox but the reports you all keep making is that it is too buggy to depend on. I need a serious browser but the latest spyware attacks are driving me nuts! If this keeps up , I'll buy a Mac to surf the web. But by the time I do that, Macs will probably be targeted. My bad luck I suppose.


this report involves a beta and nowa release candidate fora new version. i have never said that Firefox is unstable or buggy. ALL betas are subject to problems ---so was the recent IE one. But i think it is important to share info on known problems.

BTW it has great pop up blocking capability and is more eaily tailored than IE.


----------

